# Codesys, Profinet, Schneider FU ATV900



## hufgardm (22 September 2017)

Hi,

hab in meinem Leichtsinn ein Projekt zur Steuerung einer Lüftungsanlage angefangen. Nun wollte ich zur Regelung eines Ventilators mit dem FRequenzumrichter ein Schneider ATV900 per profinet steuern, und hab mir das irgendwie recht einfach vorgestellt.

Die Einbindung der GSDML in Codesys funktioniert problemlos, und die Kommunikation klappt. Nur leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich den ATV900 hiermit ansteuer soll.

Ich möchte gerne die Hz oder Drehzahl sowie den Startbefehl übergeben. Den Status sowie den Stromverbrauch auslesen.

Die Profinetanleitung des FU's sagt leider auch nicht wirklich was aus. 

In der GSDML stehen verschiedene Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung, wie Telegram 1 (Profidrive), Telegramm 101  bis 107.

Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie so ein FU eingebunden wird, gibt es evtl. Bausteine unter CodeSys?

Oder habe ich nur die Möglichkeit mit dem Analogeingang und -ausgang des FU zu arbeiten.

Danke für eure Hilfe

Tschau

Marcus


----------



## Nost (23 September 2017)

Analog Ansteuerung ist kein Problem.  

Was für ne Steuerung hast du? Profinet Master mit Codesys st ja eher untypisch.
Wenn es Ethernet Basierend ist denk doch mal über Modus TCP nach. Das ist denke ich einfacher


----------



## hufgardm (25 September 2017)

Danke für die Info,

Ich hab ne Codesys RTE auf ner Windows 7 Maschine laufen. Profinet wurde mit einer Hilscher Karte eingebunden, und funzt einwandfrei.

Ich werde wohl eher die Ansteuerung über die Analoge Schnittstelle machen. Ist einfacher isbesondere da ich ein Wago Profinet-Buskoppler direkt neben drann hab.

Tschau

Marcus


----------



## HausSPSler (25 September 2017)

Hi,
gehen tut das auch ohne Hilscherkarte, 
ich würde einfach mal beim Schneider Support Anfragen, in der Regel bieten die schon auch CODESYS Bibliotheken für ihre Antriebe/Geräte.
Grüße


----------



## hufgardm (25 September 2017)

Hallo,

Schneider hat leider nur Bibliotheken für S7 SPS'en nicht für Codesys.

Schade. Ich werde das ganze jetzt analog ansteuern.

Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## zephyr (25 September 2017)

Hallo,

diesen FB habe ich vor Jahren für einen ATV32 erstellt.
Sollte eigentlich auch mit anderen ATV's laufen.
Du musst die ATV900 GSD benutzen und das Telegramm 100 oder 101 verwenden.
Dann die Startadressen der IO Daten am FB angeben.
Der Baustein benutzt das DSP402 Profil welches in Telegramm 100 und 101 verfügbar ist.

Viele Grüße

Anhang anzeigen ATV32_Profinet.zip


----------



## hufgardm (26 September 2017)

Hallo Zephyr,

herzlichen Dank für Deinen FB.

Mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen (Hauptsächlich WORD statt BYTE) hab ich den VT930 zum laufen gebracht. 

Das war eine echte Hilfe.

Nochmals besten Dank.

Tschau

Marcus


----------

